# 2 days left



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi all not been on here much been really busy with the last minute things .. hope u all well .. just wounderd as im coming out for good on sat and if any ones got any last min advice i would greatly appreciate it ..


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

lainsy said:


> if any ones got any last min advice i would greatly appreciate it ..


Make sure you've a sweater or two handy. And a brolly.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Make sure you've a sweater or two handy. And a brolly.


lol thanks for that


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi all not been on here much been really busy with the last minute things .. hope u all well .. just wounderd as im coming out for good on sat and if any ones got any last min advice i would greatly appreciate it ..


Remember to pack your passport in an easy to find place and don't let anyone you don;t know pack your bags - lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

lainsy said:


> lol thanks for that


Yeah - sorry. but it's seriously cold & damp here at the mo'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Yeah - sorry. but it's seriously cold & damp here at the mo'.


Chris is not kidding - its freezing cold, windy and rain forecast for the rest of the week!


Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

DTA! Don´t Trust Anybody!

You´re fresh meat so the vultures will come calling!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

ok guys all took on board i dont expect it to be hot so im ready for that and ill keep my wits about me big time im always the same and i dont trust no one not even the hubby lol


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Remember to pack your passport in an easy to find place and don't let anyone you don;t know pack your bags - lol


all passports ready to go also the e111 but i did hear they fayzing them out .. do u no if they have the nhs system or is it only private in spain


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Am I reading this correctly? You are coming out in 2 days and you do not know what health provisions there are here? 

Oh well, the romance of travel. BTW The emergency services is 112 and NOT 999. 

Safe trip


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm on the front in Fuengirola. GORGEOUS sun, chilly in the shade but I have yet to wear a pullover or jacket this year.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Am I reading this correctly? You are coming out in 2 days and you do not know what health provisions there are here?
> 
> Oh well, the romance of travel. BTW The emergency services is 112 and NOT 999.
> 
> Safe trip


you can read mate !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

wow is it really all that cold lol? lets just hope it warms up before I make the move in a few weeks lol like 2weeks lol. Although it can't be much colder than here right now a chilly -3 here in the Rhondda Valleys South Wales >.<
Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'm on the front in Fuengirola. GORGEOUS sun, chilly in the shade but I have yet to wear a pullover or jacket this year.


I was at Fuengirola this morning with our visitors and yes it was very chilly in the shade, we went to that cafe in the square by the church and froze!!! We then went down to the beach where it was lovely and warm. Now we're at home and have the fire on!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lainsy said:


> all passports ready to go also the e111 but i did hear they fayzing them out .. do u no if they have the nhs system or is it only private in spain



In an emergency, as a visitor you are covered under the E106 - which has replaced the E111. So any crisis or problems head for you nearest hospital which will be sign posted!?

Good luck and I wish you all the best! Try to keep in touch with us all here!

Jo


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> In an emergency, as a visitor you are covered under the E106 - which has replaced the E111. So any crisis or problems head for you nearest hospital which will be sign posted!?
> 
> Good luck and I wish you all the best! Try to keep in touch with us all here!
> 
> Jo


hi jo jo thats what i had in mind many thanks hun


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I'm on the front in Fuengirola. GORGEOUS sun, chilly in the shade but I have yet to wear a pullover or jacket this year.


The caped crusader!!! PMSL

Lainsy, good luck and make sure you know where the kettle is.....when all else is chaos around you, if you can still have a brew, life will be a little easier!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

lainsy said:


> you can read mate !!!!!!!!!!!


He can't really read, he's got his little helper with him!! 





*Runs!*


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> The caped crusader!!! PMSL
> 
> Lainsy, good luck and make sure you know where the kettle is.....when all else is chaos around you, if you can still have a brew, life will be a little easier!


o yes passanda no dought about that thank you


----------

